# Another China Hutch Humidor Conversion with Pics!



## Goble

I'm taking a Vintage Maple Basset China Cabinet and converting it into a Humidor for my cigar collection. Plans are to seal and line inside of cabinet with Insulation for help in maintaining temperature followed by 1/2" tongue & groove Spanish Cedar lumber. Shelving will also be made out of Spanish Cedar. A Habitat Monitor will be added to control and maintain humidity with two humidifiers. One in the top of the cabinet and one in the bottom, as well, as maintaining the inside cabinet temperature via a Thermoelectric Cooling Unit and a Heating Rod installed within the cabinet. Last thing will be LED lighting throughout the interior of the cabinet. I welcome all comments, suggestions and opinions, as I go through the project.

(#1) Project begins with a Vintage Bassett Maple Wood China Cabinet. Inside dimensions 43"x39"x10".









(#2) Factory shelves removed to make room for the angled Spanish Cedar Shelving to be installed.















(#3) Four coats of Polyurethane applied only to the inside front to seal the wood, as this will be the only surface not sealed on the inside by Insulation and Spanish Cedar.















(#4) Applying GE II Premium Grade 100% Silicone to all the seams and cracks inside the cabinet. All screw and nail heads covered to prevent rusting, as well, as the glass. This silicone has a very low VOC 28 g/L and virtually no odor. Once cured there should be no chemical leaching.



























(#5) 1/2"x4"x96" Tongue & Groove Spanish Cedar boards came in today! If only this pic was a scratch & Sniff LOL! Smells awesome!!!


----------



## Gdaddy

Very nice project!! Like to see it loaded up.

Where did you get the cedar from?


----------



## Goble

Ya' I can't hardly wait to see it loaded myself LOL! Ordered the cedar from Advantage Lumber out of North Carolina.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Looking good! I was thinking about this the other day as a business opportunity. 95% of us can't afford to have a custom cabinet built, and many don't have the room, tools or skills to build one ourselves from scratch. However, I could see using flea markets and Craigs's List to acquire old cabinets that could be refurbished and repurposed as humidor cabinets. The could be a unique business opportunity for the right person.


----------



## Goble

I to have already thought about this, as well! Once I get it completed I am planning on using mine, as a model and offering to build them for sale. Customer would pick out what style cabinet they want, I find it, build it and ship it out. With all the bells and whistles, as what will be in my cabinet they would run in the $2,000 price range!


----------



## sullen

Very nice. I'm thinking the same thing...
I want (actually need at this point) something huge with glass doors, and really don't want to drop the 3-4gs for an actual 'humidor' like this when a china cabinet or gun cabinet will be much cheaper.

How are the seals front doors being done? 
Been brainstorming and looking at cabinets but that's the only thing I'm still very unsure of..


----------



## Gdaddy

Something to consider is that in that price range of $2000 I could get a cabinet that holds 2000 cigars and is electronically humidity and temperature controlled. With lights and cedar lined drawers and tempered tinted glass.

Take a look at these...

Cabinet Humidors - Affordable Humidor Furniture for your Cigars


----------



## Goble

I will be making a internal type frame that will sit just behind and around the door. It will be a lip that will have black foam sticky back weather striping on it, so the door will seal against it when closed. I will take step by step pics and explain it in detail when I get to that part of the project in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Goble

Gdaddy, if you read the description of the plans for this cabinet you will see this cabinet will also have everything electronically controlled including internal cooling and heating, as well, as lights. All the bells and whistles! It will also be unique and not just a square box like what your talking about in that price range.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Very nice! How many hours do you estimate the entire build will take you?


----------



## Gdaddy

Goble said:


> Gdaddy, if you read the description of the plans for this cabinet you will see this cabinet will also have everything electronically controlled including internal cooling and heating, as well, as lights. All the bells and whistles! It will also be unique and not just a square box like what your talking about in that price range.


Your certainly price competitive. I can't wait to see the finished project. I love this stuff.


----------



## piperdown

Interesting. I'm along for the ride.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Gdaddy said:


> Something to consider is that in that price range of $2000 I could get a cabinet that holds 2000 cigars and is electronically humidity and temperature controlled. With lights and cedar lined drawers and tempered tinted glass.
> 
> Take a look at these...
> 
> Cabinet Humidors - Affordable Humidor Furniture for your Cigars


Yes, but those are really cheaply made with press board and thin veneers of cedar. The beauty of his/my/our ideas is that you get a furniture grade hardwood with thick spanish cedar interior. Which should, in theory, last a lifetime and provide a more steady RH. Plus most of the existing cabinets are very traditional in style and for those of us the prefer a more modern design we can find a cabinet that better fits our homes. JMHO.


----------



## jhedrick83

Awesome! I can't wait to see it finished. I did the same with a gun cabinet about a year and a half ago. I've been itching to do another.


----------



## Goble

^ Awesome! Do you have any pics of your cabinet?


----------



## sullen

Gdaddy said:


> Something to consider is that in that price range of $2000 I could get a cabinet that holds 2000 cigars and is electronically humidity and temperature controlled. With lights and cedar lined drawers and tempered tinted glass.
> 
> Take a look at these...
> 
> Cabinet Humidors - Affordable Humidor Furniture for your Cigars


prices seem too good to be true....
obviouly made in china, but how much is shipping..
have you dealt with this company?


----------



## jhedrick83

Goble said:


> ^ Awesome! Do you have any pics of your cabinet?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/320246-humidor-cabinet-build.html

Quite a bit I would do differently for the second one but it was good to cut my teeth on something and it is rock steady in terms of RH!


----------



## Goble

I was just really thinking bout the price range comparison of a cabinet retrofit build such, as this compared to buying a cheaply made China commercial cabinet and done some figuring.

First of all with the demensions of this cabinet at 43"x39"x10" it will hold:

6,314 Coronas or 8,836 Panetelas or 5,945 Lonsdales or 6,024 Robustos or 4,577 Toros

Cost to build this cabinet is broke down, as follows:

$300 Cabinet - Could be more could be less depending on the cabinet.
$600 1/2" Tongue & Groove Spanish Cedar lined and shelves.
$712 Habitat Monitor, duel humidifiers, Electrothermal unit, heater and 2 fans.
$100 Misc - Insulation, Poly Urathane, silicone, brads, Ext.
$75 LED lighting
$??? Labor

Total=$1,787

With these figures one couldn't afford to find, convert and ship for $2,000. I do, however believe that for a few hundred bucks more a person would have a cabinet far superior in character, style, functionality and build quality compared to the commercial square boxes with MDF Board and a little Spanish Cedar Shelving inside. That, however is just my opinion!


----------



## Gdaddy

sullen said:


> prices seem too good to be true....
> obviouly made in china, but how much is shipping..
> have you dealt with this company?


Here is a review from a guy who bought one.

Review: The Remington Climate Controlled Cabinet Humidor - Cigar Federation


----------



## Gdaddy

However...I expect Gobles cabinet to be built substantially more robust.


----------



## sullen

Gdaddy said:


> Here is a review from a guy who bought one.
> 
> Review: The Remington Climate Controlled Cabinet Humidor - Cigar Federation


Thanks but that's regarding one of the humidors and not the retailer/website which i was asking about.


----------



## Gdaddy

sullen said:


> Thanks but that's regarding one of the humidors and not the retailer/website which i was asking about.


Nope, I've not dealt with them.


----------



## Goble

Actually there is nothing wrong with the China made cabinets. Pictured below I have three large ones stacked on top of each other to the height of 6'. They do a great job, however the craftsmanship in their build is very much lacking. They are some type of particle board with Spanish Cedar Shelving and the finish is nothing to be desired. Like I said, as of now they are doing a great job of holding humidity, but I do wonder just how long they will hold up, due to the cheaper materials used in their construction? I do know that a properly built humidor should last a lifetime and be handed down for generations. I could be wrong, but I just don't think you would get that kind of longevity from the materially Cheaper made cabinets.


----------



## Goble

So, to get this thread back on topic I got the Insulation installed today!

Used Reflectix Insulation, which is impervious to water along with aluminum duct work tape to seal the seams. Due to the Insulation not being 100% smooth with some small ridges in it here and there I took a little of the Silicon on my finger and spread a thin layer along the edges of both sides of the tape to fill in the little gaps. This will insure that no moisture will get under the tape making the cabinet air tight!

(#6)









(#7) One continuous 13.5' run around the sides, top and bottom.















(#8) Excess overhang was then folded inward.















(#9) Back of cabinet was then reinstalled.









(#10) Only one piece left to go!









(#11) Insulation install complete!















Next week I will start lining the cabinet with the Spanish Cedar!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Two questions:

1. Why did you feel the need to insulate, I don't believe and of the pro's do this when building cabinets?

2. What did you use to adhere the insulation to the walls of the cabinet?

Thanks


----------



## Goble

I hope my cabinet will be better than the pros LOL! No seriously, I insulated because the cabinet will be both cooled and heated. The insulation will just help aid in the cooler and heater not having to work very hard to maintain the internal temps. It also is a great non pervious material to seal the inside of the cabinet. Probably not nessasary, but why not? I only used Aluminum Duct Work Tape to attach it, with a small amount of Silicone along the edges of the tape for double piece of mind that no moisture would leak under the tape. The Spanish Cedar will then be placed up against it in a free floating manner to firmly hold it into place.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Goble said:


> I hope my cabinet will be better than the pros LOL! No seriously, I insulated because the cabinet will be both cooled and heated. The insulation will just help aid in the cooler and heater not having to work very hard to maintain the internal temps. It also is a great non pervious material to seal the inside of the cabinet. Probably not nessasary, but why not? I only used Aluminum Duct Work Tape to attach it, with a small amount of Silicone along the edges of the tape for double piece of mind that no moisture would leak under the tape. The Spanish Cedar will then be placed up against it in a free floating manner to firmly hold it into place.


Ahhhh. I obviously did not read the part about it being heated and cooled.


----------



## Goble

Started putting in Spanish Cedar today, as well, as putting a lock in the door.

(#12) Opted to use Philippine Mahogany Sheeting for the ceiling of the Humidor instead of solid Spanish Cedar boards. I feel this is more than adequate and can only be seen by people 5' and shorter LOL!









(#13) First Spanish Cedar Board installed! The first run all around the front of the cabinet was the hardest, due to having to cut out all the notches and angles around the glass and the door for a snug fit.


----------



## elricfate

I'm following along with this for inspiration.


----------



## Goble

(#14) Boards were already sanded on one side, so I just sanded a little to knock the dirt off and release the aroma of the Spanish Cedar.



(#15) Cabinet fully lined with Spanish Cedar. Also notice the seal strips at the top and bottom of the door. They still need a little finishing work, but are going to seal perfectly!



(#16) Trim work added around the top of the cabinet. You can also see the top door seal a little better in this pic.



(#17) Close-up of Trim Work and upper Door Seal. Seal is only dry fitted, so the little gap at the top will be gone with a little glue and a couple Brad Nails.



(#18) Looking good! Next will be to finish door seal and then start on shelves. Pictured is a shelf from my other humidor. They are to long to fit two together, so I will have to shorten them. I have enough to make four complete shelves and then I will have to make two or three from scratch. Which means more Spanish Cedar is needed!!!!!! : (


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Looks like somebody got a Photobucket account! I am enjoying the much larger quality images!


----------



## Goble

Yep', much better!


----------



## jhedrick83

Looking awesome!


----------



## Gdaddy

Looks better all the time.

Are you going to angle the shelves forward for better display of the cigars?


----------



## Goble

Yep, most definitely will be angling the shelves at a 1" to 1 1/2" pitch!


----------



## Gdaddy

Goble said:


> Yep, most definitely will be angling the shelves at a 1" to 1 1/2" pitch!


Great to hear. This will make a super display case and it would seem a good viewing angle is very important.


----------



## Goble

(#19) Started working on shelves today. This is a shelf from my other Humidor. They are 23" long and the cabinet is 39" long. That means two of them together is to long and I have to cut one of them down to make them fit.



(#20) Shelf cut down to size. These together will make one complete shelf in the cabinet. I have enough to make four shelves and then will have to make two or three from scratch.



(#21) Making supports to mount the shelves on, which are cut from two pieces of 1/8" Phillippine Mahogany.



(#22) Glued the two pieces together to make them stronger and a little wider.





(#23) Concept of how the shelves will fit on the supports. They are cut on a 2 1/2" slope/angle for better display of the cigars.



(#24) Brackets for the rear of the supports made out of Spanish Cedar. Much smaller Stainless Steal Screws will be flush mounted inside the groove and screwed into the back wall of the Humidor.



(#25) Supports will then be glued into the bracket and a couple Brad Nails from the nail gun shot into each side.



(#26) These shelving brackets will not be seen once installed with shelves on them.



(#27) First row of shelves in with at least five to six more to go.



(#28)



(#29) Shelves will be staggered with the short tray being alternated from one side to the other on each successive row to maintain uniformity


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Way cool! I definitely need to get me some new tools.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren

This is so fantastic. I have been talking about doing something like this for a while so it is great to see someone actually doing who i can take cues from. Thanks for posting this. This gives me quite a bit of inspiration to possibly start my own project...


----------



## A.McSmoke

Very Impressive work, Goble! 

Every time one of these threads is created, it makes me want to go buy some How to.....for Dummies? 

Ironically, my Mother has that same exact China Cabinet. It's been in her dining room with the same china that we've never used since I was born, LoL. It'd be much better with cigars, or anything that would require opening the doors.


----------



## Goble

Thanks y'all! I had been wanting to do this for a long time and just decided to do it.

(#30) So, I spent the evening making another shelf and redesigning the shelf brackets. Didn't like the ones I made last night, due to them hanging down to far below the tray. Looked alright looking straight on at it, but looked awful from the side. These will work and look much better I think.



(#31) And to think I only got round 28 more of these shelf supports to make LOL!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Bondo 440

Looking Good.! Fine cabinetry is definately not in my skill set, however this is the same thing I did to shorten my desktop trays for use in my wineador.


----------



## Goble

(#32) Final sand and prep of the inside before installing the side mount rails for the trays.



(#33) Glued in the side mounts with Tite Bond Wood Glue and then two Brad Nails in each one.



(#34) Bottom two shelves in with all the side rail mounts installed on both sides. As can be seen by the lines on the rear of the cabinet there will be 6 full shelves. The seventh shelf will be split in the middle to allow for the Thermoelectric Cooling Unit to be installed in the top center @ 7" wide.



(#35) Three inch spacing between shelves.


----------



## Goble

(#36) Installing the tray mounts on the back wall. One stainless steel screw on the top and a Brad Nail in the bottom.



(#37) A little Tite Bond Wood Glue in the joint.



(#38) Followed with a couple Brad Nails in the side to hold it all in place.



(#39) A little better look at the side brackets.



(#40)



(#41)



(#42)



(#43) Four trays in with three more to go. The next three I will have to build from scratch by ripping a 6"x48"x3/4" board.



(#44) Decided to go with a 3" spacing between the shelves instead of 4"s. This gave me and extra seventh tray. I think the 3" spacing is more than enough.



(#45)


----------



## Goble

(#36) Installing the tray mounts on the back wall. One stainless steel screw on the top and a Brad Nail in the bottom.



(#37) A little Tite Bond Wood Glue in the joint.



(#38) Followed with a couple Brad Nails in the side to hold it all in place.



(#39) A little better look at the side brackets.



(#40)



(#41)



(#42)



(#43) Four trays in with three more to go. The next three I will have to build from scratch by ripping a 6"x48"x3/4" board. Also no brackets installed for the seventh shelf, as it will have to be split in order for the Thermoelectric Cooling Unit to be installed in the middle.



(#44) Decided to go with a 3" spacing between the shelves instead of 4"s. This gave me and extra seventh tray. I think the 3" spacing is more than enough.



(#45)


----------



## Gdaddy

Spacing and angle look perfect. Man, that thing is going to hold a lot of cigars!!

Keep the photos coming. This is really coming together nicely.


----------



## USHOG

Very nice build. I love how you recycled the treys.


----------



## jakethesnake

Great look build so far. Hopefully it is enough storage. This build is going to cost you more than $2000. You forgot to factor in all the money you'll spend filling all that space!! Of course that is the fun part!


----------



## Goble

Bout $1,800 on the build. I already have enough to pretty much fill it up LOL! That's why I'm building it, cause I need the room. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

Outstanding build thread!

RG for you for such a great documentation of the process!


----------



## Goble

(#46) Last 8"x3/4"x48" piece of Spanish Cedar in today to finish building the last three shelves.



(#47) Ripped into four separate 2x3/4x48" strips.



(#48) Then ripped into 12 - 2x1/4x48" strips. These will form the outside rims of the trays.





(#49) I guess it was bound to happen! I used a Push Stick on every cut I made except the last 3" of the last cut on the last board and BAM! Yep, the Table Saw strikes again. Due to cutting such thin strips, as you can see the blade sucked the wood strip down through the table and....! Just happy, as it could have been so much worse!!!



(#50) All fixed up and on to Planning LOL!



(#51) All strips planned and smooth, Will start the actual building and constructing of the shelves Monday!


----------



## Gdaddy

You are very lucky that's all that happened!

A word of advice. You have your saw set up wrong and that's why it sucked the board in. The cover plate should have a slot only big enough to fit the blade through. You can make one out of wood very easily or you could get these.

View attachment 85121
View attachment 85120


----------



## Goble

I agree Gdaddy, and I said that soon, as it happened! Will be fixing that!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bummer, i rarely get through a wood or metal project without an injury!


----------



## Goble

Sorry y'all, I have several more pics to post, but my Wi-Fi has been down the last few days at home. It's just to much trouble to upload and add descriptions to everything from my phone. Hope to get it up and running this weekend, so be on the lookout for my next post!


----------



## USHOG

Cant wait to see it finished. Very nice build


----------



## Old Smokey

Beautiful work Goble. Color me Gobsmacked!


----------



## Goble

Finally got my Internet back up and running!

(#52) All strips to form the outside frame of the shelves cut out and grooved to receive the bottom of the shelf.



(#53) Cutting the air circulation holes in the bottom of the shelves.



(#54) First shelf bottom cut out!



(#55) First shelf glued together and finished!



(#56) Short shelf bottom.



(#57) First short shelf glued up.



(#58) All shelves finally in! Decided to take the bottom one out in order to have a place to store full boxes of cigars. Think I still got plenty of space for singles LOL!


----------



## Goble

(#59) On to sealing around the door. Don't want a 100% air tight seal in the cabinet, but at least a 90%. It needs a little fresh air circulation in order to avoid molding. Ran foam sticky back weather stripping up the hinge side.





(#60) Bottom door seal. Used crushable Oasis floral foam to get the exact gap that needed to be filled for a tight fit.



(#61) Top door seal done in two pieces.



(#62) Seal on the locking side.





All and all its starting to come together nicely!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wow. What a beauty that is. Close call on the thumb, too! Good luck and enjoy. T.


----------



## smknjoecool

Really cool, Goble. That's something to be proud of.


----------



## TMat

This build keeps getting better and better! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue Raccoon

I picked this guy up the other day.. $150 plus a 50 mile round trip.
The only progress so far have been a good cleaning. 
The 'cave' has a mid 50's Frank/Rat Pack vibe so held out for something that would fit in.


----------



## Josey wales

That really looks amazing. Did I miss where you put the humidifier?


----------



## Leemack912

Great project. I really came out good.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

@Goble When are we going to see some pics of your cabinet humidor loaded up with cigars?


----------



## quo155

Goble, awesome project, looks great and well done on keeping us all posted and informed!

Now, what's it look like...have you had the opportunity to fill it yet? 

How's the thumb? Ouch!


----------



## quo155

Blue Raccoon said:


> I picked this guy up the other day.. $150 plus a 50 mile round trip.
> The only progress so far have been a good cleaning.
> The 'cave' has a mid 50's Frank/Rat Pack vibe so held out for something that would fit in.


This is a SWEET hutch...have you started a thread on your build yet? I want to see yours too!


----------



## brazil stogie

awesome job!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Goble

Not done yet, but have been hard at work and have made some major progress!

(64) Cutting and splicing in extention leads for the LED lights that will run from shelf to shelf. Pretty easy, just cut the strip on the little scissor lines. Then with a razor blade cut through the silicone coating.


----------



## Goble

Not quit done yet, but have been hard at work and have made some major progress, as can be seen by the following pics!

(64) Cutting and splicing in extension leads for the LED lights that will run from shelf to shelf. Pretty easy, just cut the strip on the little scissor lines. Then with a razor blade cut through the silicone coating.



(65) Be careful not to cut through the circuit board. Only enough to clear the silicone and uncover the contacts.



(66) Tin the wire ends.



(67) Also Tin the contacts on the light strips. Tinning both the wires and contacts is a key part to getting a good Solder Joint. If you have a cold joint, which is where it melts to one side and not the other the lights will not work!



(68) Soldering complete with the wires and contacts melted together. Tug on the connection to make sure it is good.



(69) Add a little silicone to the connection to make it water tight and apply Shrink Wrap.



(70) Installing lights in cabinet. You can see the jumper wire extensions I had to add in on the sides for the distance between each shelf. The two wires in the center will connect to the back of the control box.



(71) 1,200 LED lights installed with two 600 LED Light Strips!



(72) All lit up! The indicator lights in the box have since been toned down a bit, as well, as can be seen in latter pics.


----------



## Goble

The next set of pics is a bit of a surprise I have been working on. I didn't want to mention it until I knew I could do it and make it happen. So, after having originally deciding to go with a Habitat Monitor and researching the only three custom Active Humidifying Systems on the market at $300 - $500 plus I decided to design my own. I can also custom make these for anyone who would want a active system. Lot of work and time in this, but I'm dang proud of it!!!

(73) Introducing the GC1-4 Humidification System!



(74) All the humidification fans in the boxes will be connected with DC plugs for a clean install and ease of removing the boxes for water refills.



(75) One of the boxes with fan installed and before the silicone treatment to seal it.



(76) Each unit was first lined with a thin layer of silicone then three coats of Plasti Dip followed by another thin skin coat of silicone. Very, very water tight. Each box holds just over two quarts of water for a total of 2 1/2 gallons for the system. I will be using humidification crystals in these, as well.



(77) For those who might be seeing this an don't know exactly how it all works, the fans will blow across the water forcing moist air out of the breather holes in the boxes, thus humidifying the air inside the cabinet.



(78) The brains of the system is ran by a Willhi Humidity and Temp Controller. This will kick the box fans on at 69% Humidity and off at 71% or whatever the set point is. It was within .03 accuracy by the salt test right out of the box! The Temp Controller can control a heating and/or cooling unit. I will have it hooked to the AC Unit in the room with the probe inside the cabinet and set to kick on at 70 degrees and off at 71.



(79) Internal working of the control box. Contains three power supplies, 24Hr Timer, the two control units, manual on off switch for lights, Two indicator lights to indicate when the humidity fans or circulating fans are running and a fan mounted to the top of the box to run 24Hrs a day to keep the electronics cool!



(80) All wiring connections made on the back of the box for a clean install.



(81) The Model # is GC1-4. My initials followed by a 1 to indicate the first unit I built followed by a 4 to indicate it is a 4 box system. Again, I can build these for anyone who would want a little cheaper alternative to the other big three custom humidification builders.



Next will be the install of all the circulation fans and humidification boxes, so stay tuned!


----------



## six10

That is really cool!!!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dude! You are one handy and innovative MOFO! Hell, I still can't get my VCR to stop blinking 12:00.


----------



## streetz166

This is an awesome build. I can't wait to see it all filled up.


----------



## brimy623

Goble said:


> All and all its starting to come together nicely!


Understatement of the years!!

This thing is coming out amazing!

Great work, are you a carpenter by trade or just a very good woodworking hobbyist (didn't read the entire thread, sorry if you answered this already)?


----------



## Goble

Hey, thanks for the comment! Now to answer your question. Yep, already answered, but no it's just kind of a hobby.


----------



## PaintSnipher

Awesome job. Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## JargonScott

A+!


----------



## Goble

Thought I should give a little update on the project. Getting very close to being done! Should be moving it into the house one day next week!!!!

(82) A lot of you are going to call sacralidge on this for painting a beautiful solid wood hutch, just, as I did! I love natural wood myself, as well. My wife however, wanted it painted to match the kitchen in which it will sit. So, in order to be able to bring it into the house I thought that was a small trade. I got my Humie and she got the color she wanted LOL! However after getting it almost done I really like it better painted than the natural wood! Everyone has there opinions, so lets hear yours!

First coat of Slate Gray Paint.





(83) First round of antiquing glaze applied. The glaze gives the appearance of old weathered wood.





(84) Painting and glazing complete, all hardware reinstalled, doors and drawers back on, as well, as and edges sanded a little to mimic wear and tear on the cabinet. All that is left to do is reinstall the lock in the door and wax the entire cabinet. Will be moving it into the house sometime this week.





This is a bitter sweet post for me. I'm happy, as heck to be almost done with it, but I will miss working on it a little every evening LOL! Might be time to start on a walk-in? The next post will be the last after I have it in its final resting place and loaded up with smokes! I figure it will take three to four weeks to season up enough to start loading. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Very nice finished product! I for one really like the finish you put on it. I'm sure it makes for a nice compromise to have your humidor and still have it color coordinated to appease the missus :nod: Make sure to post one more set of pics when it is fully loaded :biggrin:


----------



## Indy-hp

I didn't see that coming, but I certainly understand marital compromise. Looking forward to seeing it in its place and loaded.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Yeah, I gotta say not a fan of the paint/glaze finish, but like many things it what's on the inside that counts and the inside is beautiful. As far as missing working on it, you can get started on mine as soon as you move this one into the house.:lol:


----------



## huskers

I have one of these free at my dispose but the work of getting it to seal up kind of scares me.


----------



## Goble

huskers said:


> I have one of these free at my dispose but the work of getting it to seal up kind of scares me.


Depending on how it's made it's really not very hard and of course a 100% seal is not the goal anyhow!


----------



## Gdaddy

That came out beautiful. I like the contrast of the darker finish against the light cedar.

Hats off to you! Curious now to see how it performs as a humidor.


----------



## huskers

Goble said:


> Depending on how it's made it's really not very hard and of course a 100% seal is not the goal anyhow!


Mine has 4 doors. The middle one might be a bit hard to get a seal on.............not sure.










I've contemplated tackling doing this for a while but I just don't think it's something I want to tackle.

I wouldn't go into depth like you did though.

Probably just seal it up with silicone and somehow rig up some spanish cedar shelving on the inside.


----------



## falconman515

Goble said:


> This is a bitter sweet post for me. I'm happy, as heck to be almost done with it, but I will miss working on it a little every evening LOL! Might be time to start on a walk-in? The next post will be the last after I have it in its final resting place and loaded up with smokes! I figure it will take three to four weeks to season up enough to start loading. I can't wait!!!!!


*WOW! :twitch:

JUST WOW !!!!!* mg:

One of the best and most in depth builds I have EVER seen before.

Nothing short of simply stunning brother ... that is an Antique Cigar Hutch that I will never forget seeing and something you will enjoy for many years to come no doubt.

_Amazing job brother!_


----------



## Whiskey

Great build, just amazing. I am just now starting down this road and have read through this one several times for ideas.


Question, is all of your cedar held in by just compression and the trim pieces? Also, what did you use for your trim?


----------



## Goble

Whiskey said:


> Great build, just amazing. I am just now starting down this road and have read through this one several times for ideas.
> 
> Question, is all of your cedar held in by just compression and the trim pieces? Also, what did you use for your trim?


Yep, only cut to fit very snug together, but not hammered in tight, so as to allow for a little expansion when the wood is humidified. The trim was cut from the same 1/4" boards, as the lining. Have maybe 7 brad nails holding the trim up, so it's more just tacked up than nailed up. I did not trim around the bottom, as it can't be seen with the boxes of cigars that will be stored down there. Good luck on your build and don't hesitate to PM me if you have any other questions!


----------



## Whiskey

Thanks Goble.


----------



## Goble

Finally, what everyone has been waiting for including myself LOL! The "Chinador" is all loaded up and working flawlessly!

(85) Just brought into the house and the seasoning begins!



(86) Finally, the money shots! All loaded up and working great!!! The next few pics were taken under a 6,000K Photographers Studio Light.









(87) Looks washed out in the pics, but in person the LED's just give off a very soft white glow. I have, however found out that the lights can only be used for very short periods of time because they raise the internal temp by 5-10 degrees depending on the outside temps. Kind of a bummer, as it looks fantastic with them on.







(88) The last few pics were taken under regular incandescent light.









Well, that's it folks! It has been a very fun build and I couldn't be more happy with the final results! If anyone is in the process or thinking about doing something like this I would encourage you to go for it and custom retrofit or build something that can be handed down for generations to come that is as good or better than anything that can be bought pre-fab. If anyone should have any questions please feel free to message me, [email protected] Thanks for following the thread and thanks for all the great comments along the way!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Turned out great and looks damn full. While I was not a fan of the finish, it does really match the decor well. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## quo155

In the end, it looks great...well done!

You should enjoy that piece for the rest of your life...and then be handed down, awesome piece!


----------



## FarmingEngineer

A little input from an electrical engineering point of view... I'd suggest you operate all that you can (for future builds) off of a single 12VDC power supply, located outside of the cabinet. The risk of ignition due to overheating of one of those "transformers" is increased because they were never designed to be in such close proximity to other heating sources, or other solid materials for that matter. You should be able to find pretty much everything you have built into your system (lights, fans, controllers, etc.) with a 12VDC input. Just my $0.02, take it for what it's worth. Otherwise, a beautiful build. I'm inspired. Looks like I'll have to finish building my wood shop for just such a project...


----------

